# Batman For Sale



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2010)

A rare #1 issue of Batman pops up in Fairbanks Alaska (natch) and the owner now puts it up for auction where it's expected to fetch five figures. 




> FAIRBANKS, Alaska  A longtime Alaska comic book buff is selling one  of the gems in his vast collection, a rare copy of Batman No. 1  published 70 years ago.
> Mike Wheat of Fairbanks has put the 1940 comic book  on the auction block through Dallas-based Heritage Auction Galleries,  where it's expected to fetch more than $40,000. Online bids already have  climbed to $35,000 for the book, believed to be one of fewer than 300  still in existence.
> Online bids will compete with a live auction set for Thursday.
> The second and fourth Batman issues also will be part  of Thursday's auction. They are expected to bring more than $5,000  combined.
> Story here: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100802/ap_on_en_ot/us_comic_book_auction


Wouldn't mind having that one... 
M'father tells me when he was a boy he had issues of Batman, Superman, Aquaman and so on but alas as with many other comic collecting boy who grew up and left home... _his_ momma gave them to some other young kid on the block because her boy is just too old for that nonsense. 
Nooooooo grandma noooooooo!


----------

